
The Future of Germ Theory - qqqqquinnnnn
https://demystifyingscience.com/blog/2020/5/3/the-human-holobiont
======
qqqqquinnnnn
Basically a discussion of how we've come to misunderstand infection as a
bullet-target mechanism, rather than something more nuanced.

